

Javascript Framework Trends - ishener
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#cat=0-5&q=angular.js %2B angularjs %2B angular js, can.js %2B  canjs%2B can js, backbone.js %2B  backbonejs %2B backbone js, ember.js %2B emberjs %2B ember js, knockout.js %2B knockoutjs %2B knockout js&cmpt=q

======
hardwaresofton
For anyone looking at this and using it to choose where to start next for a
javascript framework, I want to recommend KnockoutJS, it's quick to start up,
has an awesome do-stuff tutorial, and it is minimal.

I also love that it doesn't tie you in to MVC. Though it is a MVVM(*) model,
it is unlike other frameworks in that I don't have to do routing/explicitly
create controllers/apps/models what-have-you (though you could say they exist
in a way) in HTML.

To put it simply (and hopefully correctly) -- it doesn't tie you in to
anything other than creating some classes in your javascript, and gives you
some pretty awesome databinding and templating features

